# Nobody ate the ham bone..



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)

This is what I do with the leftover ham bone from Thanksgiving.







Cut the last of the harvest of peppers and clear the fridge of remaining stock..
Place in a crock with 50 / 50 pinto and northern beans, tomato and chipotles..
	

		
			
		

		
	







Add the stock and water as required and let it go. 







Gonna be some spicy ham and beans for sure!


----------



## Dave in AZ (Dec 3, 2022)

Mmmmmm...
Looks great.  I make split pea soup, which we call "ham bone soup" at my house... we had to trick the kids when they were little, lol!
   I'd like to make the bean soup like you, but it treats me poorly and my wife kicks me out of the room ;)


----------



## tbern (Dec 3, 2022)

Should be good eating!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)

Dave in AZ said:


> Mmmmmm...
> Looks great.  I make split pea soup, which we call "ham bone soup" at my house... we had to trick the kids when they were little, lol!
> I'd like to make the bean soup like you, but it treats me poorly and my wife kicks me out of the room ;)


I'm the only one who eats it it so I make it my way.. and I too like the split pea and the seven bean with leftover ham.


----------



## DougE (Dec 3, 2022)

Dave in AZ said:


> I'd like to make the bean soup like you, but it treats me poorly and my wife kicks me out of the room ;)


Don't be fooled. Women fart too, and mainly kick the men out so they don't hear, or smell it lol


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 3, 2022)

Yup, that's what I do with them. Good old Navy bean soup.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)

DougE said:


> Don't be fooled. Women fart too


Yes they do but they can hold them forever. What they can't keep is a secret. S0, therefore, if you want ot tell a woman a secret, whisper it in her


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)

Ohh these are good and ear ringing, nose running hot! yeah.


----------



## DougE (Dec 3, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> Yes they do but they can hold them forever.


Guess you ain't met my wife lol


----------



## DougE (Dec 3, 2022)

She's like, BRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTT, yeah I needed that lol


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)

Yeah we're fancy like ham and beans on a date night.... 
I tossed in a ham slice just for fun..


----------



## fltsfshr (Dec 3, 2022)

Looks good. Here's what I do with it.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)

Yes siree!
I got the same plates but mine still have the citronella candles in them...


----------



## fltsfshr (Dec 3, 2022)

Cool I've been collecting Jim Rice' s work for years. http://www.naplesclayplace.com/ 
I don't need citronella candles. I have mosquito fish. :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2022)

That sure is some good looking soup. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2022)

Awesome.. I need to get some of that pottery. Even if my food looks bad, might as well make it presentable.


----------



## bertman (Dec 3, 2022)

To this day, ham and beans is one of my (adult now) kids' favorite meal memories. But ours wasn't spicy (kids!).


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 4, 2022)

That looks fantastic . Great Northerns all the way for me though . I bet the spice is great in that . Nice work .


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 4, 2022)

Man, that sounds like my cup of tea...or should I say soup. Fantastic bowl of pure belly-warming comfort food right there. Nice job, as well as that shown by 

 fltsfshr
 Both look great!!

Robert


----------



## zwiller (Dec 4, 2022)

Looks fantastic!  Never had spicy bean soup like that and will keep that in mind.  Thanks for sharing!  Oh man tho, split pea...  Have not had that like in 20 years.  That needs to happen.  

Was not gonna post but since you did, made stock yesterday with our TG turkey and think it will be a holiday tradition from now on.  Oh man the smell, football on, Christmas stuff up, Christmas beer in hand...


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 4, 2022)

looks delicious! I’m a big hambone fan!!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 4, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Looks fantastic!  Never had spicy bean soup like that and will keep that in mind.  Thanks for sharing!  Oh man tho, split pea...  Have not had that like in 20 years.  That needs to happen.
> 
> Was not gonna post but since you did, made stock yesterday with our TG turkey and think it will be a holiday tradition from now on.  Oh man the smell, football on, Christmas stuff up, Christmas beer in hand...
> 
> View attachment 650195





zwiller said:


> made stock yesterday with our TG turkey and think it will be a holiday tradition from now on. Oh man the smell


Ohh yeah. Making your own stock is divine. I never throw away a shrimp peel without making a shrimp stock for my gumbo or jamby..


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 4, 2022)

Great use of those leftovers, really nice work there Pete! I'm a split pea soup guy, tho it's more of a ham soup by the time I finish add all the meat. RAY


----------



## fltsfshr (Dec 4, 2022)

pit 4 brains

Thanks You've inspired me and reminded me I had a ham bone in the freezer. It's cooking down in chicken stock. My wife is pushing for ham bone gumbo.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 4, 2022)

DougE said:


> Don't be fooled. Women fart too, and mainly kick the men out so they don't hear, or smell it lol


My wife has always said that women don't fart. They "poof".


----------



## 801driver (Dec 5, 2022)

Thanks for sharing, I do an almost identical mix with all my ham bones even if they have been frozen for a while, sometimes adding more smoked ham.  I find a marked reduction in "gastric expansions" by soaking the beans overnight in plain water in a bowl, then rinsing a few times before adding to the crock pot with the additional ingredients.  I do add a few splashes of tobasco and a very few drops of liquid smoke at times also.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 5, 2022)

Looks damn tasty to me!! Love using up the ham bone and leftovers in soups and stews.


----------



## clifish (Dec 5, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks damn tasty to me!! Love using up the ham bone and leftovers in soups and stews.


HMMM I have been throwing the bones out after I double smoke the hams.


----------



## fltsfshr (Dec 5, 2022)

I had one in the slow cooker all day. After I pulled it I saw the neighbors walking their golden retriever. I asked them if their dog wanted a bone.  They told me they don't give their dog bones. Poor dog.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> I had one in the slow cooker all day. After I pulled it I saw the neighbors walking their golden retriever. I asked them if their dog wanted a bone.  They told me they don't give their dog bones. Poor dog.


Cooked bones aren't good for dogs. Raw bones are fine but cooked bones can splinter and cause some major health issue. 

Chris


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 5, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Cooked bones aren't good for dogs. Raw bones are fine but cooked bones can splinter and cause some major health issue.
> 
> Chris


Beat me to it.
What you can do is boil out / off anything remaining. Bleach it for a day or two and try your hand at scrimshaw.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 5, 2022)

801driver said:


> Thanks for sharing, I do an almost identical mix with all my ham bones even if they have been frozen for a while, sometimes adding more smoked ham.  I find a marked reduction in "gastric expansions" by soaking the beans overnight in plain water in a bowl, then rinsing a few times before adding to the crock pot with the additional ingredients.  I do add a few splashes of tobasco and a very few drops of liquid smoke at times also.


I don't soak but I do add my stock just after it comes to a boil. It helps get the crock up to temp a little quicker.. When I do them anytime other than Thanksgiving, I use smoked ham hocks. Dem make some good beans.


----------



## fltsfshr (Dec 6, 2022)

Hambone Gumbo now in progress. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Already dumped in the sausage. Rice, 3 kinds of beans and veggies waiting to jump in.


----------



## fltsfshr (Dec 6, 2022)

It's getting there.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 6, 2022)

clifish said:


> HMMM I have been throwing the bones out after I double smoke the hams.


And I might add, I do not spend time trimming the ham so close to the bone, all of it, the fat I quickly trim off, and usually some of the double smoked ham go into the pot with the beans for flavoring.  Just my way of doing mine


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 6, 2022)

801driver said:


> And I might add, I do not spend time trimming the ham so close to the bone, all of it, the fat I quickly trim off, and usually some of the double smoked ham go into the pot with the beans for flavoring.  Just my way of doing mine


This year as with a few in the past, we ended up with a lot of leftover ham so the first thing I did was make some deviled ham for the wife and kids. They love that stuff. The bone and beans are only for me so there isn't much left on it.


----------



## clifish (Dec 7, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> This year as with a few in the past, we ended up with a lot of leftover ham so the first thing I did was make some deviled ham for the wife and kids. They love that stuff. The bone and beans are only for me so there isn't much left on it.


What is deviled ham? Never heard of it


----------



## cptnding (Dec 7, 2022)

For us it's black eyed peas. Always. 
I don't trim the bone close on purpose.


----------



## DougE (Dec 7, 2022)

I like most types of peas and beans, but I can't do black eyed peas. My wife once told me I had to for good luck on New Years, I said I'd stick with the same bad luck like usual lol.


----------

